# i can has Star Ocean plz?! [Rumor]



## Krory (Apr 13, 2015)

> Square Enix opened a mysterious teaser website last week, showing a few letters and numbers and not much else.
> 
> In the interim, the site has been updated. You can now clearly read the word “star”, and see a 2015 date forming.
> 
> ...





Remember, Square-Enix _did_ promise a new console game announcement this year.


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2015)

Also, people in the comments are claiming that something in the coding of the website or whatnot reveals the date to be 2015/14/04. So, yeah. Grain of salt.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 13, 2015)

As hopeful as I am, the sort of obviousness of the tease makes me doubtful. Maybe a deliberate attention focus on some ios crap nobody wanted.

Also


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2015)

Possible new Star Ocean?  I'm intrigued.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 13, 2015)

Coming soon for iOS


----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Coming soon for iOS



Oh god no.  Surely Square Enix wouldn't be so cruel?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 13, 2015)

Dream said:


> Oh god no.  Surely Square Enix wouldn't be so cruel?



new TWEWY teaser, just iOS.
Breath of fire wasn't selling enough.
soulless step(fuck off capcom).
Breath of Fire 6, just iOS.
Star Ocean 4, turned out shit.
Next logical step.
Star Ocean 5, just iOS.


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2015)

>Implying TWEWY is worth anything other than a mobile game


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 13, 2015)

krory said:


> >Implying TWEWY is worth anything other than a mobile game



>implying you have good sensibilities regarding rpg games.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 14, 2015)

Played Star Ocean 4 on PS3.
That shit was so bad I sold it without even finishing it.

Too much like, I dunno, bad moe anime. The japanese voices were nice, but ... yeah meh game.


----------



## Gino (Apr 14, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Coming soon for iOS



Not Capcom almost as bad but still not capcom.


----------



## Reyes (Apr 14, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> new TWEWY teaser, just iOS.
> Breath of fire wasn't selling enough.
> soulless step(fuck off capcom).
> Breath of Fire 6, just iOS.
> ...


Try again 
Star Ocean 5 announced for PS4, PS3




> The game’s full title is Star Ocean 5: Integrity and Faithlessness. It is set on the uncivilized planet of Feycreed, which is 6,000 light years away from Earth.
> 
> Currently revealed characters include:
> 
> ...


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 14, 2015)

Nice.

Just be better than 4 now.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 14, 2015)

Yagami1211 said:


> Played Star Ocean 4 on PS3.
> That shit was so bad I sold it without even finishing it.
> 
> Too much like, I dunno, bad moe anime. The japanese voices were nice, but ... yeah meh game.



Game played so wonderful though, especially after that cumbersome SO3 gameplay. The return to four combatants and a more fluid combat system was definitely welcomed.

Just the rest of the game...


----------



## Black Superman (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm tired of all these idealistic boring yamato swordsmen of justice. Give me something new, something fresh. something I haven't seen before Japan. Characters sound lame as fuck too. A bunch of loli's and childhood girlfriend characters that was popular back in 1997, definitely not excited for. I wish I was in charge of creative input, I'd spin the franchise on its head. People need to deviate from the formulas of the past and make the future. That's the only way you're going to revive this dying franchise.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 14, 2015)

Reyes said:


> Try again
> Star Ocean 5 announced for PS4, PS3



They didn't deny it for iOS, Ps4 and ps3 are just ports from iOS clearly you don't think like sqeenix


----------



## Gino (Apr 14, 2015)

Star Ocean 5?


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 14, 2015)

I'd honestly rather trade this for BF6 not being mobile 



> “With the thought of putting my life into Star Ocean, I decided to change my position to producer (having previously been in charge of advertisement until now),” said producer Suichi Kobayashi. “I want to color Star Ocean 5 with the essence of Star Ocean 3.”



But then again


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 15, 2015)

The essence of star ocean 3?
That'd be awesome, don't fuck it up.


----------



## Enclave (Apr 15, 2015)

Pfft, Star Ocean 3 sucked.  They should try to closer emulate Star Ocean 2.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 16, 2015)

Enclave said:


> Pfft, Star Ocean 3 sucked.  They should try to closer emulate Star Ocean 2.


Star Ocean 3 added the most improvements and star ocean 1, 2  didn't age that well.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 16, 2015)

Star  Ocean 3 did only one thing right, and that was Nel.


----------



## Blue (Apr 16, 2015)

Enclave said:


> Pfft, Star Ocean 3 sucked.  They should try to closer emulate Star Ocean 2.



This, SO3 was a bag of dicks. Started out promising and then got stupid, and the gameplay was trash.


----------



## Blue (Apr 16, 2015)

Keollyn said:


> Star  Ocean 3 did only one thing right, and that was Nel.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 16, 2015)

ITT: people who can't cancel.


----------



## Blue (Apr 16, 2015)

I don't even remember the mechanics except how I had to play as Nel and run around like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) so nothing could break my combo thing and take my double experience or whatever.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 16, 2015)

Blue said:


> *I don't even remember the mechanics* except how I had to play as Nel and run around like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) so nothing could break my combo thing and take my double experience or whatever.


You could change character skins,you could change names,you could actually create and sell stuff you made with a crafting system making an actual economy you could manipulate. You could patent. You could recruit fucking Inventors.
You could add abilities like you can to items like in DND, you could cook.
[YOUTUBE]c9CHQtAlREg[/YOUTUBE]
You could play vs mode, you could gain trophies for achieving certain things.
You could rapidly switch between characters like in other ones to do combos.
It actually had a fucking detailed crafting system with an insane amount of items you could create. 

It had a fucking universal dictionary telling each and every single thing AS you came upon it in game you could assess from the party menu that doesn't suck shit like FF 13's.
[YOUTUBE]kQpI65JsHfY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]En135C7m8iQ[/YOUTUBE]


You guys must have sucked or something.
I never had to do that I was up in every enemies face with Fayt or Cliff wrecking the shit out of them. Only time I'd lose my bonus gauge was when I made a positioning mistake and got hit by a boss x 10 my level by accident. Like combos over 100s easily.
[YOUTUBE]En135C7m8iQ[/YOUTUBE]
If you're good enough  you should be able to take anything in the game on despite being level 1. 
In other words the evidence points to you guys sucking at it and being nostalgic.
Mechanically it's superior than 1 and 2 in nearly everyway and it's also why 4 sucked, 4 didn't do all of that shit. That's what he means when he's taking it in the direction of SO3.


----------



## Gino (Apr 16, 2015)

Ironically enough the baby sister started playing star ocean 3 today.



Keollyn said:


> Star  Ocean 3 did only one thing right, and that was Nel.



Agreed I never beat the game because something on disc two pissed me off it must have been bad because I don't remember.


----------



## Blue (Apr 16, 2015)

Any critical hit on you broke your bonus gauge, and there was nothing you could do to prevent criticals. Some little shit would crit you for 2hp and there goes your bonus.

All you could do was not get hit ergo, play nel and run around and windmill shit.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 16, 2015)

i really liked star ocean 3, only boss  that gave me trouble was the double boss fight at the end of disk 2 i think?

i played the shit out of that game

edit: actually i take it back there were a lot of tough parts in that game, i dont remember it being related to game mechanics though? more so you need to customize your characters abilities and shit appropriately or something idk its been years


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 16, 2015)

I may as want spoil you guys, Luthur isn't the real final boss or the real culprit in So3, least not to the degree presented.
[youtube]NLN_1PN43dQ[/youtube]
If you actually beat it the save file you should have should look something like this


Blue said:


> Any critical hit on you broke your bonus gauge, and there was nothing you could do to prevent criticals. Some little shit would crit you for 2hp and there goes your bonus.
> 
> All you could do was not get hit ergo, play nel and run around and *windmill shit*.



[YOUTUBE]7NZOX4rOpTs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Enclave (Apr 16, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Star Ocean 3 added the most improvements and star ocean 1, 2  didn't age that well.



Was increasing focus on controlling a single character in battle an improvement?  Was dumbing down the crafting system an improvement?  Was making the AI complete shit an improvement?  Was the shit story an improvement?

Seems to me the only real improvement the game had over Star Ocean 2 is the graphics...oh wait the 2D sprite work in Star Ocean Second Story has aged better than the 3D models in Star Ocean 3, so I guess not even the graphics were improved.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 16, 2015)

Blue said:


> I don't even remember the mechanics except how I had to play as Nel and run around like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) so nothing could break my combo thing and take my double experience or whatever.



I cannot exacta this post enough. Random hit #873 taking out all your effort was annoying. It would at least have been nice if they made it break a portion of the bar... not the whole damn thing.

Oh and Sidekick was gamebreaking. Probably the thing that made me stick with that annoyance long enough.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 16, 2015)

There's no boss in Star Ocean 3 that was hype as the 10 Wise Men

>inb4 never have fought everyone in the Sphere Company and got to Freya


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 16, 2015)

> Was increasing focus on controlling a single character in battle an improvement? Was dumbing down the crafting system an improvement? Was making the AI complete shit an improvement? Was the shit story an improvement?


>any of those besides the last one being true.
Really that cool to be that full of shit?
SO has always been that way, the crafting system was improved overall and integrated into the world, it's always been a single player focused and shit AI game.


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> There's no boss in Star Ocean 3 that was hype as the 10 Wise Men
> 
> >inb4 never have fought everyone in the Sphere Company and got to Freya



Freya always hype.
But the Valkyrie is where it's at.
[youtube]x8FOKeKlX00[/youtube]
The main story isn't where the game is at anyway it's post game with the fuck ton of dungeons or in the virtual arena, bunny races, chess challenges. Beating the game and doing runs in 4d mode.


Keollyn said:


> I cannot exacta this post enough. Random hit #873 taking out all your effort was annoying. It would at least have been nice if they made it break a portion of the bar... not the whole damn thing.


I don't see bitching like this for darksouls and the like where you'd die instead and lose everything, there are stupid amounts of ways around it, for example switching right before the hit.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 16, 2015)

I know of the switching thing, but I shouldn't have to do that just to avoid an entire bar being flattened. It could have been worked better.

P.S. I don't like Dark Souls.


----------



## Enclave (Apr 16, 2015)

Oh please, you try beating Gabriel Celesta in SO2 without doing quite a lot of micro managing of your entire party.  In Till The End of Time it didn't particularly matter if your entire team died other than whatever character you were currently controlling.

Also, you deny the crafting system being worse in SO3 compared to SO2?  SO3 restricts you to specific areas, specific characters are needed for specific kinds of crafting you can do and fewer kinds of crafting are available to do.

There was more restrictions placed on crafting and with fewer things to craft.  I'm not the one full of shit, that honour belongs to Star Ocean 3.  Oh and that fucking "plot twist" was COMPLETE bullshit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 16, 2015)

Enclave said:


> Oh please, you try beating Gabriel Celesta in SO2 without doing quite a lot of micro managing of your entire party.  In Till The End of Time it didn't particularly matter if your entire team died other than whatever character you were currently controlling.
> 
> Also, you deny the crafting system being worse in SO3 compared to SO2?  SO3 restricts you to specific areas, specific characters are needed for specific kinds of crafting you can do and fewer kinds of crafting are available to do.
> 
> There was more restrictions placed on crafting and with fewer things to craft.  I'm not the one full of shit, that honour belongs to Star Ocean 3.  Oh and that fucking "plot twist" was COMPLETE bullshit.


What you didn't see that twist coming? Are you like, an eyeless bat?
I'm not denying it, I'm saying you are wrong, characters still had talents and various other things. The crafting system had certain things taken away in small ways, but also had things added. You didn't actually explore the crafting system in SO3 because you're an impatient git. SO4 is actually where the crafting system got killed.


> Oh please, you try beating Gabriel Celesta in SO2 without doing quite a lot of micro managing of your entire party


The words are I can and did.
[youtube]QFp_t4d9nlc[/youtube]
Not even hard.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 16, 2015)

It ain't that hard cuz it ain't Universe mode and vs Ethereal Queen and Unlimited Gabriel


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 16, 2015)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> It ain't that hard cuz it ain't Universe mode and vs Ethereal Queen and Unlimited Gabriel


Actually it ain't hard because you can break the game as in not die.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 16, 2015)

Like Maria doesn't break SO3


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 16, 2015)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Like Maria doesn't break SO3



A lot of things break SO3,Half the damn skills in the game do, it's why it's fun. 
Anyway I wasn't the one that actually brought it up really.


> Oh please, you try beating Gabriel Celesta in SO2 without doing quite a lot of micro managing of your entire party


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 16, 2015)

SO2 on its hardest bosses and hardest modes were rapid switching for stunlocks

Maria IS stunlock


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 16, 2015)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> SO2 on its hardest bosses and hardest modes were rapid switching for stunlocks
> 
> Maria IS stunlock



[YOUTUBE]eMo3JQerY8k[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: __ 



[youtube]4EqkZ8OEXko[/youtube]
[youtube]-PjQoJqTNdY[/youtube]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Apr 17, 2015)

Also to give SO4 the benefit of the doubt, while the story was dumb, the fights were actually good. 

Monsters and bosses were actually cool.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Keollyn (Apr 17, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [youtube]-PjQoJqTNdY[/youtube]



Souffle stop lie, you know that was more than a bit too much.


Dem leggings tho


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 17, 2015)

7777777 said:


>



I'm liking the aesthetics, hopefully the story falls in line with it.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 20, 2015)

Starship


----------



## kraufen (May 25, 2015)

I would kill for a new star ocean


----------



## Foxve (May 25, 2015)

Man I never finished SO3. Only got to the last stage of the game and kinda stopped playing after that.

I also never finished the last hope. Got to the last boss then ran out of items. And after having to go through that damn invisible rainbow labyrinth and having to refight like 3 of the major bosses again in a row just to get to the stage of the last boss, I was like fuck if i'm doing that shit again  

The graphics in last hope were freaking amazing though. Remi's ass jiggle


----------



## Shukumei (Jun 16, 2015)

If E3's info is correct, Japan is getting SO5 for PS4 and PS3, but it's only being localized for North America onto the PS4?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Reyes (Jun 17, 2015)

Shukumei said:


> If E3's info is correct, Japan is getting SO5 for PS4 and PS3, but it's only being localized for North America onto the PS4?



Yes, it's because PS3 is dead in the west.


----------



## Shukumei (Jun 19, 2015)

Yeah - I was just surprised, since some games (Persona 5, Tales of Zestiria, etc.) are confirmed to be both PS4/PS3 in Japan and NA, but now some games are both in Japan but only PS4 in NA.


----------

